# Vì sao thi công và  lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cho nhà xưởng lại được ưa chuộng



## Thuanhailongvan (30/11/20)

*Máy lạnh âm trần và sự phù hợp với mọi không gian. Có thật là hoàn hảo?*



*Máy lạnh âm trần* từ lâu đã trở thành một loại sản phẩm được người ta đánh giá rất cao, và hầu như trong mọi bảng xếp hạng về máy lạnh như thế nào thì thích hợp cho phòng khách, quán ăn, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom hay những nơi cỡ đại như nhà xưởng, kho chứ hàng,… gì cũng đều có sự xuất hiện của dòng máy lạnh tuy nhỏ người mà cực đại ứng dụng này.

Quả thật, *máy lạnh âm trần phù hợp với mọi không gian*, nhưng *có thật là hoàn hảo*? Hay chỉ là chiêu trò đánh bóng nhằm tăng doanh thu bán ra của máy lạnh âm trần này? Hãy cùng theo dõi bài viết để có được câu trả lời nhé!
Xem thêm:  *thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette*










*LÝ DO MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CÓ KHẢ NĂNG PHÙ HỢP VỚI MỌI KHÔNG GIAN.*

Lắp đặt trên trần nhà và âm cả dàn lạnh lên la phông, hoặc nếu lỡ không gian trần đã là thạch cao thì cũng không sao cả, vì bạn có thể biến tấu cách lắp cả dàn lạnh và mặt nạ ra ngoài, sau đó phủ một lớp sơn lên dàn lạnh và trang trí đèn chùm xung quanh là ok rồi.

Do có thiết kế nhỏ gọn như thế nên việc lắp đặt cũng rất thuận tiện, dễ dàng, việc bảo trì và sửa chữa khi có hỏng hóc xảy ra cũng thuận lợi hơn rất nhiều so với máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió phức tạp kia.















_Khả năng chịu tải cao, ít xảy ra hỏng hóc._

Nhiều đặc thù của không gian là hoạt động liên tục nhiều giờ với cường độ cao, chính vì thế, máy lạnh âm trần rất thích hợp vì có khả năng chịu được tải cao, bạn có thể vô tư để cho máy hoạt động mà không lo máy sẽ bị hư hỏng hay giảm tuổi thọ. Nhưng nhớ là phải vệ sinh và bảo trì máy định kì đấy nhé, vì là dù cho là người hay máy, nếu hoạt động quá lâu cũng sẽ bị kiệt quệ thôi…











_Giá cả hợp lý, phù hợp với kinh tế người mua._


Mức giá của một chiếc máy lạnh âm trần cũng rất hợp lý, khoảng từ 14.500.000đ – 21.000.000đ cho máy có công suất 2.0hp, và giá sẽ càng tăng lên nếu công suất tăng, tuy nhiên sẽ không quá cao hay quá mắc như các dòng máy lạnh kia.



=> Do đó, *máy lạnh âm trần* đích thị là một sản phẩm phù hợp với thị hiếu và nhu cầu của không gian rồi!










*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN GỒM CÓ THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO? NÊN SỬ DỤNG HÃNG NÀO LÀ TỐT NHẤT?*


Máy lạnh âm trần hiện nay được rất nhiều hãng phân phối với nhiều mức giá khác nhau, có những thương hiệu từ giá cao cho đến giá rẻ nhất thị trường. Hải Long Vân sẽ giúp bạn sắp xếp và phân loại ra các thương hiệu và sau đó đưa ra lời khuyên là nên chọn hãng *máy lạnh âm trần* nào thì tốt nhất nha!




Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin: 18.050.000đ – 48.050.000đ (1.5hp – 6.5hp)
Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy: 21.200.000đ – 53.500.000đ (2.0hp – 5.5hp)
Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic: 21.800.000đ – 46.300.000đ (2.0hp – 5.5hp)
Máy lạnh âm trần LG: 20.800.000đ – 35.200.000đ (2.0hp – 5.5hp)
Máy lạnh âm trần Reetech: 19.100.000đ – 39.900.000đ (2.0hp – 6.0hp)
Máy lạnh âm trần Gree: 18.600.000đ – 45.300.000đ (2.0hp – 6.5hp)
Máy lạnh âm trần Nagakawa: 14.500.000đ – 28.000.000đ (2.0hp – 5.5hp)
Máy lạnh âm trần Midea: 15.500.000đ – 36.000.000đ (2.0hp – 6.5hp









_Máy lạnh âm trần phù hợp với mọi không gian!_



*LỜI KẾT.*
Vậy là chúng ta cũng đã đi tìm hiểu xong về bài viết *máy lạnh âm trần và sự phù hợp với mọi không gian, có thật là hoàn hảo* không rồi, hy vọng bài viết dù ít ỏi này cũng đã giúp cho bạn phần nào hiểu rõ và tin tưởng hơn về sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần và càng chắc chắn hơn về quyết định lựa chọn của mình nhé!

Nếu vẫn còn băn khoăn, thắc mắc hay muốn tư vấn nhiều hơn và được báo giá về nhân công, chi phí vật tư lắp đặt thì hãy liên hệ ngay vào Hotline 0909 787 022 để được Mr Hoàng giải đáp cùng bạn nha! Cảm ơn các bạn
Nguồn link bào viết: Máy lạnh âm trần và sự phù hợp với mọi không gian. Có thật là hoàn hảo?


----------

